# Trailer Brake Life Expectancy ?



## Tangooutback

Since trailer has no odometer, does anyone accurately keep track of miles on his/her trailer to know life expectancy on trailer brake? Does Keystone have any recommendation on Outback brake shoes mileage?


----------



## Nathan

Technically you should re-pack the wheel bearings every year. When you do, inspect the brake and adjsut when you re-assemble. That being said, I'd do it at least every couple years...


----------



## thefulminator

I've always been curious about the repack every year philosophy. Shouldn't it be the number of miles put on the trailer and not am amount of time that determines how often you repack the bearings?


----------



## rdvholtwood

Good Question - This would be dependent on how much usage the trailer gets - or - if a degradation in performance is noted. If no issues or problems are experienced, than servicing at one year is adequate.

On Edit: I concur with thefulminator's comment regarding the number of miles.......


----------



## thefulminator

I purchased my trailer new two years ago and don't have more than 3000 miles on it. Do I really need to get the bearings repacked?


----------



## Nathan

My understanding is that there are a couple reasons. First is that you can get moisture past the seal and it can contaminate the grease. This is probably more likely in states that have high thermal cycling (read northern) and humid climates (marine areas). The second is that when repacking you will re-set the endplay on the bearings. I'm guessing that the opening up in clearance is probably as much due to the amount of cornering (with wheels scrubbing) as it is to mileage (Although I think they do have a yearly or 10k mile spec, right?)

I think the biggest contributor is the unknown and the best to play it safe principle. they don't really know how much use/abuse it will get, so just change them.

Personally, I plan to re-pack every 2 years, although I haven't had to do it recently since I've been trading about that often...








I re-packed my pop up every year, but those wheels were smaller and therefore the bearings ran a lot faster.

I do adjust the brakes every year however.


----------



## Tangooutback

Well, the question remains....how many miles can one expect on a set of shoes?


----------



## battalionchief3

Honestly It depends on your driving habit's. If your in bumper to bumper traffic, more wear. If you hit the interstate and don't stop till ya get there, they will last a lot longer. Every couple of years sounds good to me. As far as moisture, do you pack your bearings in your truck every 2 years? More? Less? Ever???? I would pack them every few years, see how they look and know your mileage and judge from there. My 2 cents.

As far as mileage, I use goggle map and document the mileage in my computer. I do the trip out and back. I don't take into account the trips through the gas pumps or to the cracker barrel but its accurate enough for me. I keep a running tab and I have about 11k miles since new. Thats every trip out of the drive way, both ways.


----------



## Carey

Tangooutback said:


> Since trailer has no odometer, does anyone accurately keep track of miles on his/her trailer to know life expectancy on trailer brake? Does Keystone have any recommendation on Outback brake shoes mileage?


All depends where you live. In the west the brakes dont last as long as in the east. If you have your controller set tight the brakes will wear too. If you keep them adjusted every year they will last longer also. If not, they will run hotter and wear faster.

Knowone can answer your question. Too varible to really know.

Carey


----------



## Irishcampers

In PA, we're required to get the brakes inspected each year. I figure they may as well repack the bearings while they are in there.


----------



## Tangooutback

battalionchief3 said:


> Honestly It depends on your driving habit's. If your in bumper to bumper traffic, more wear. If you hit the interstate and don't stop till ya get there, they will last a lot longer. Every couple of years sounds good to me. As far as moisture, do you pack your bearings in your truck every 2 years? More? Less? Ever???? I would pack them every few years, see how they look and know your mileage and judge from there. My 2 cents.
> 
> As far as mileage, I use goggle map and document the mileage in my computer. I do the trip out and back. I don't take into account the trips through the gas pumps or to the cracker barrel but its accurate enough for me. I keep a running tab and I have about 11k miles since new. Thats every trip out of the drive way, both ways.


Thanks. I think mine has no more than 3K miles on it. I guess I can exhale now, I still have a long way to go....








I have not packed bearing in my truck and it has 122K miles on the clock...


----------



## Nathan

If you're not re-packing often, I would at least grease them annually. It's easy with easy-lube hubs.


----------



## rdvholtwood

Nathan said:


> If you're not re-packing often, I would at least grease them annually. It's easy with easy-lube hubs.


Good idea to carry a grease gun with you.......


----------



## wolverine

I have never re-packed my bearings on my 2004 21RS. I don't feel the need to take them apart and re-pack them if they already have the EZ-Lube spindles. I pump grease through the spindles until fresh grease starts to come out. I will also check the wheel for play and adjust the nut if necessary. I know several people with the same set up on other campers that do the same thing that I do. I don't understand why you would take them apart every year or two unless there is a problem, like a bad seal on the inside of the hub or the wheel does not roll smoothly when inspected. We don't repack our wheel bearings on or vehicles every year or two, which have almost the same size of tires. When I go on a long trip I take an infrared digital thermometer and check the bearing temps when I make a stop.

I will say that I am getting to the point where I will have take the hubs off and inspect the brakes. Then I will re-pack the wheel bearings or just replace them. Currently the brakes all work great, but I have not pulled this camper in the mountains and the brakes do not get a lot of wear and tare. Brake life all depends on what kind of terrain you are normaly driving in.


----------



## Tangooutback

Wolverine, 
Checking bearing temperature with an infrared digital thermometer is a good idea. I have to dig out mine and use it on next trip. Thanks.


----------



## Up State NY Camper

Nathan said:


> If you're not re-packing often, I would at least grease them annually. It's easy with easy-lube hubs.


I have the easy lube hubs and was warned not to over grease as you could break the seals. Is that true? Also, with the easy lube hubs, do you still need to repack the bearings once and a while?


----------



## Up State NY Camper

wolverine said:


> I have never re-packed my bearings on my 2004 21RS. I don't feel the need to take them apart and re-pack them if they already have the EZ-Lube spindles. I pump grease through the spindles until fresh grease starts to come out. I will also check the wheel for play and adjust the nut if necessary. I know several people with the same set up on other campers that do the same thing that I do. I don't understand why you would take them apart every year or two unless there is a problem, like a bad seal on the inside of the hub or the wheel does not roll smoothly when inspected. We don't repack our wheel bearings on or vehicles every year or two, which have almost the same size of tires. When I go on a long trip I take an infrared digital thermometer and check the bearing temps when I make a stop.
> 
> I will say that I am getting to the point where I will have take the hubs off and inspect the brakes. Then I will re-pack the wheel bearings or just replace them. Currently the brakes all work great, but I have not pulled this camper in the mountains and the brakes do not get a lot of wear and tare. Brake life all depends on what kind of terrain you are normaly driving in.


Just saw this post, that kind of answers my question. But son't you still have to be careful how much grease to use?

Also, I noticed some of you adjust your breaks. How is this done? Is it easy?


----------



## Nathan

On my OB, the instructions were to raise the wheel off the ground and rotate it slowly while pumping in the grease. The SOB 5'er's axles said you didn't have to raise them.... not sue why the difference. Anyway, I did what they said (axles raised on the OB) and pumped grease slowly until clean came out. It takes a lot of pumping the first time you do it.

The rear seal is a fear of mine and one reason to repack occasionally. It's impossible to inspect with the brakes and if it fails the grease goes into the brake drum which will make the brakes a tad less effective....









As for adjusting the brakes, they are like typical drum brakes. There's a rubber plug on the back side that you take out and then use a flat screwdriver to rotate a star wheel which tightens or loosens the brakes. The insturctions shoudl be in the stack of manuals you recieved with the new OB.


----------



## Up State NY Camper

Nathan said:


> On my OB, the instructions were to raise the wheel off the ground and rotate it slowly while pumping in the grease. The SOB 5'er's axles said you didn't have to raise them.... not sue why the difference. Anyway, I did what they said (axles raised on the OB) and pumped grease slowly until clean came out. It takes a lot of pumping the first time you do it.
> 
> The rear seal is a fear of mine and one reason to repack occasionally. It's impossible to inspect with the brakes and if it fails the grease goes into the brake drum which will make the brakes a tad less effective....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for adjusting the brakes, they are like typical drum brakes. There's a rubber plug on the back side that you take out and then use a flat screwdriver to rotate a star wheel which tightens or loosens the brakes. The insturctions shoudl be in the stack of manuals you recieved with the new OB.


Thanks.


----------

